

The 10 cars most likely to kill you - alexcasalboni
http://dadaviz.com/i/3324

======
Someone1234
This doesn't appear normalised making it pretty worthless. Meaning is car A
sells 2x as many as car B, then car A will likely be "more likely to kill you"
on this chart, regardless of how safe it actually is (even if it was much
safer than car B).

It would be much more interesting to make a chart with an ordered ratio with
[car] total sold/[car] death per million. At the moment all you're telling us
is which cars sold a lot.

~~~
chowyuncat
Was this originally posted without the normalization?

------
olkuli
"Driver death per 1 million". 1 million what? Miles driven? Population of USA?
Number of cars sold?

~~~
lkbm
Per million registered vehicle years. The "IIHS" link on the left leads to the
source report: [http://www.iihs.org/iihs/topics/driver-death-
rates](http://www.iihs.org/iihs/topics/driver-death-rates)

------
lkbm
These would be most likely to kill me if I were the driver. But I'm not. I'm
the person the driver crashes their car into.

I want to see the list of which car will kill ME. Guessing an SUV.

------
sp332
These charts are so tiny I can't read most of them. I don't see a way to zoom
in either.

Edit: If I resize my browser window and then reload the page, images are
larger. This is annoying.

